# continuing my puppies raw diet?



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

i will be getting my pup on sunday  and would like to continue raw feeding since he has been fed raw.. im getting scared that im not going to be giving him what he needs daily he is going to be a little 8 over weeks when i get him. ive been reading websites suggested on here and also 2 books that i just got. 

so far ive got:
45lbs of green tripe
12lbs chicken- quarters, drumsticks, wings
1lbs turkey necks
3lbs grund beef

yes all this is in my freezer. im actually doing more food research for my pup than i would for myself. also he has more food than i do.

do i need more muscle meat? organ meats?

i plan to feed him 3 times a day and about 8-10% of his current weight and adjust if he needs more or less. the hard part for me is what to feed him morning, lunch and dinner. i just got a scale so i can weigh his daily food accordingly. this is where it gets confusing for me

do i just give him tripe in the morning, some wings during lunch and ground beef for dinner? 

1 lbs total=
10oz tripe
4oz wings
2oz ground beef


thanks for the help.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Those calculations don't sound right to me for some reason...

You need to take 2% of their ideal adult weight and divide that into:
50% Raw Meaty Bones
45% Muscle Meat
5% Organ Meat

Organ meat includes liver, kidney, brain, etc.
Muscle meat includes ground meat, heart, gizzards, etc.

Make sense?


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I fed my pup up to 7% of his current weight and he did fine. At almost 8 months and 64lbs I've cut it back to about 3-4% as he's not as active in the winter. I fed him 3X a day and now he's cut back to 2X.


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been feeding my pup a 70% muscle meat, 20% organ meat, and 10% bone mix made for me by a butcher, they just grind it all up. I also give him a bone daily to chew on, and his training treats are always either boiled heart or liver. 

I have been feeding him only 2 meals a day since I got him (8.5 weeks), and 2% of his adult weight. I do compensate for the amount of treats he's given so some days he eats more than others. I find he was fuller longer on 2 meals a day vs. 3, and once he's done growing, I'll be cutting back to 1 meal a day.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Those calculations don't sound right to me for some reason...
> 
> You need to take 2% of their ideal adult weight and divide that into:
> 50% Raw Meaty Bones
> ...


kind of. those numbers were just examples.so my pups ideal weight is 85lbs. 2% is 1.7lbs. 50% of that is around 13.5oz. 45% would be 12oz and 5% is 1.5 oz. does that sound right?

so tripe would be considered the muscle meat? if it is then i need to get some RMB's. since i got ground beef as well.for RMB's what would be best for the puppy? im thinking all the chicken items i got are going to be to much for him to handle. 

thanks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

An eight week old GSD puppy should be able to handle chicken necks, wings and backs. Maybe even the legs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Tripe is considered more of a "complete" food, therefore you can feed it as a solid meal without having to add bones or anything to it.

_In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria. It is the main ingredient in probiotics._

Source: GreenTripe.Com Main Index

You can google for more benefits of feeding it and more info on it's nutritional value if you want. Many European people feed it as a main diet! It's also been known to be a great food for dogs suffering from kidney disease because of it's nutritional balance. (And stinkiness which helps entice the dogs when their appetite starts to go)

My dogs are mainly kibble and canned fed but I do supplement a LOT of raw foods too and green tripe is our #1 food.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> An eight week old GSD puppy should be able to handle chicken necks, wings and backs. Maybe even the legs.


Thanks for the reply. Still haven't tried since I just got him yesterday. Also the breeder said she hasn't feed any of the puppies any of it because she thinks they won't be able to
Handle it. But she has been feeding them greentripe, ground beef,meat mixture, eggs , yogurt , sweet potatoes, yams.


----------



## eiyse98ls1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks. 
That's where I got my green tripe from. When i got him home i gave him a mixture of chicken heart, sweet potatoes,yogurt,and egg.Last night I gave him a mix of greentripe and ground beef and egg. This morning about 10oz of just green tripe.




ChancetheGSD said:


> Tripe is considered more of a "complete" food, therefore you can feed it as a solid meal without having to add bones or anything to it.
> 
> _In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria. It is the main ingredient in probiotics._
> 
> ...


----------

